# Important things to know about Windows Mobile?



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Boss at my new job left me with a handheld scanner and instructed me to play around with it and get to know Windows Mobile. I'll be working with these scanners a lot.

I've been messing around in it for about 40 minutes now and feel like I've run out of stuff to look through lol. Anyone have any recommendations on stuff a new professional should learn about this little OS?


----------

